# NEBRASKA SNOW GOOSE LICENSE



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I was wondering how much it costs for a nebraska spring snow goose license???


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

At this time Nebraska doesn't offer a "snow goose license". 
You will need a nonresident hunting permit (good til Dec 31st) - $68.00,... a federal waterfowl stamp - $15.00,... a nebraska waterfowl stamp-$5.00,... and the Nebraska habitat stamp - $13.00. In addition you'll also need an HIP number which is free.

Permits can be purchased on line, along with any other information you may need through this link,... :wink: 
http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/default.asp


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

100 bones  ,..........better just go to Missouri. dd:


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

do you need the federal stamp, for some reason i am thinking you dont


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

All hunters 16 years and older are required to have a federal waterfowl stamp.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

you dont need one in South Dakota for snows, well atleast last year you didnt


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

the only stamp required in sodak in the pring is the state stamp.


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

Does anyone know what the trespass laws are in Nebraska?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

walk on someone's ground without permission........trespassing. Pretty simple if ya think about it.  Pretty much all it takes is knocking on a door, asking,and respecting their land. Not real tough if ya got the nerve(lots of guys won't even try) to go knock on a door here and there.  Some tips about asking...1)don't go in the dark 2) give them your name,address,vehicle(s) description 3)tell them your exact plans on when/where you wanna hunt 4) ASK if you can drive in the field,don't presume since you got permission that you can leave ruts thruout the field
5)don't have your whole crew go up to the door,but explain how many will be there 6)don't leave gates open whether there is cattle or not 7)if on water,make sure they understand you'll be wading in the water(lots of people don't understand the process for setting up/retrieving birds/decoys in water 8)take a kid with ya :wink: 9)ask them if they would want any birds when your'e done 10)go to the local eatery/bar and ask if the landowner goes in there sometimes.If so,leave a $20 tab for some drinks/eats from you guys when your'e long gone. Farmer folks think that is kind of cool. 8) I'm sure there is more and hopefully some guys will add to the list.

Alex


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Don't forget a to give them a treat from home, they love our maple syrup and when I smoke the salmon I bring home from work in Alaska and give it to them you would think I just met my long lost brother/sister.


----------

